

How Intern Mentorship Works At Khan Academy - _ankit_
http://bjk5.com/post/23266999170/how-intern-mentorship-works-at-khan-academy

======
Lednakashim
I always felt that companies were in a very unfortunate position. Almost
everybody I now who was smart went to graduate school. How does one higher in
that kind of environment? It always seemed companies received mediocrity; at
best.

